# Postmates on dailypay



## Laronda (May 25, 2016)

Saw this today on dailypay fbook. I already use them for Doordash. Curious to see if this is an extra fee or if we can combine earnings. Either way, really excited to get paid everyday with PM. I can never keep track of when Im going to get paid by Postmates lol
https://www.facebook.com/trydailypa...41828.418617951667110/524297324432505/?type=3


----------



## iceman27 (May 26, 2016)

I wonder if you can get the payments together. I use DD and PM at the same time, so it would be nice if I could get the pments together too......


----------



## Kaylinsdad323 (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys postmates and Daliypay has broken ties. You will no longer will be able to get your postmate pay from daily pay. It appears that postmates as blocked daily pay access to people account. Daily pay recommends that you should update ur banking information on your postmate account.


----------

